# Hamachi help



## a111087 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hello,
I'm trying to play with a friend who lives in central Asia through Hamachi, but we constantly having troubles.  but i found this article (http://logmeinwiki.com/wiki/Hamachi:Gaming_over_Hamachi), yet i do't really understand this part:

"Make sure you have a broadcast route (255.255.255.255) going out through your Hamachi IP. If you don't, flush your routing table with "route -f" at the command prompt and reboot. Recheck your newly created routing table via "route print" after rebooting. Recheck routes and ensure the broadcast route is there."

can someone explain what is broadcast route to me please?

is it netmask or what?


----------



## a111087 (Mar 14, 2008)

any one?


----------



## Yin (Mar 14, 2008)

i think by broadcast it is referring to an ip address for example
you can't have all the host bits set to 1 because that would mean it is a broadcast address which sends it to every other host on that network.

in other words your settings are wrong =/ I THINK


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 14, 2008)

What exactly doesn't work? Hamachi creates a normal VPN connection, ie a virtual network. It dousn't require any routing to be changed. I would recommend checking firewall settings and the likes instead. They automatically cover new adapters.


----------



## a111087 (Mar 14, 2008)

well, we can ping each other alright.  we can create a game and each will see it, but when connecting to a game we all receive "time out" (its call of duty 4)

i don't have any firewall, i think my friend doesn't have anything too


----------



## a111087 (Mar 15, 2008)

we eill test again in a few days and i will notify you guys


----------



## Yin (Mar 15, 2008)

try another game?


----------



## PhenomFX (Mar 15, 2008)

It is the game and not Hamachi. had the same problem trying to play with friends. There is a server patch which needs to be installed in order for it to work.


----------



## a111087 (Mar 15, 2008)

PhenomFX said:


> It is the game and not Hamachi. had the same problem trying to play with friends. There is a server patch which needs to be installed in order for it to work.



are you talking about the private server patch for Call of Duty 4?

and, yes, we tried different games.  HL1, renegade, ground control, and UT3 works and many other games do not work.


----------

